# Welches  GPS habt ihr????



## BIGFISH04 (21. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren welches GPS Handgerät oder auch Echolot mit GPS ihr bei eurem Angeltrips dabei habt. Da ich demnächst mir auch eins zulegen werde, könnte ich dadurch ein bisschen einschränken.

ciao

BigFish04


----------



## mad (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hi,
hab mir erst vor kurzen das GARMIN GPS map 276C und dazu gleich noch mit Autokarte usw rausgelassen. #6 

 #6 Der Hammer das Teil!!! #6 

mad


----------



## Lachsy (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

sportrack Color, auf dem boot ein VDO Kartenplotter. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kunze (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo BigFish04!

Ich besitze ein Magellan Meridian Gold GPS inklusive der Seekartensoftware BlueNav.

Bin hochzufrieden damit. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo,
ich habe auch das Magellan Spor Track Color und bin damit sehr zu frieden.


----------



## Jirko (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

hallo bigfish #h

sportrak color & blue-nav... ist´n gutes team #h


----------



## HUGO2 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

habe das schon etwas in die Jahre gekommene eTrex von Garmin aber da ich 
sowieso nicht so ein Norge-Profi bin hat es mir bisher zum Auffinden der 
Fischgründe in den Fjordgewässern gereicht.
HUGO 2


----------



## Pfumpelmann (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo BigFish04,

habe ein Garmin GPSmap76 und ein Garmin12, Topo Deutschland und Mapsource Schweden. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich mir ein Neues zulegen werde, werde ich auf alle Fälle eines in Farbe nehmen. 
Würde dir auf alle Fälle empfehlen, GPS und Echo getrennt zu kaufen. So bist du wesentlich flexibler. 

MfG
Mike


----------



## Samyber (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Bin seit genau 8 h Besitzer von einem Magellan SporTrack Color .
Für 298.- finde ich einen guten Kurs und konnte nicht wiederstehen ! :l


----------



## Tom B (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Moin,
Habe jetzt seit einem Jahr 
das Spor Track Marine mit der Software Blue Nav
und bin absolut zufrieden damit #6 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Meeres_Angler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

hallo
ich habe ein lowrance gobal map 2000 das gerät ist sehr gut aber es war vor 4 jahren nicht grade günstig 1200 dm

mfg 
meeres_angler
PS. ich such noch leute die mit mir noch seekarten tauschen.


----------



## BIGFISH04 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

@all

danke für die Übersicht. Nur weiter so...

So wie ich das sehe benutzen die meisten eines von Magellan aber auch Garmin ist sehr häufig vertreten. Werde mich mal auf diese beiden Hersteller beschränken. Von der preislichen Sicht sind beide ja ziemlich identisch.

Kann man eigentlich in jedes Handgerät unterschiedliche Software installieren?

Ist ja nicht so das diese Gerät ausschließlich für die Seefahrt benutzt wird. 
Ich denke die Frage wurde schon mal gestellt, aber ich bin einfach zu faul   und zu müde  |uhoh: um jetzt noch danach zu suchen

würde mich freuen wenn jemand das beantworten könnte

ciao  #h 

Bigfish04


----------



## Deep Sea (21. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

|wavey: Garmin GPS 176 C #6 im Wechsel zwischen Boot und Auto.


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

hallo bigfish #h

für die handgeräte von garmin bzw. magellan werden auf´n markt spezielle softwaremodule (see- als auch festlandnavi) angeboten. für die handgeräte von magellan sind´s die mapsend-varianten blue-nav bzw. blue-nav-kit (see) und mapsend streets europa bzw. direct route (binnen)... bei garmin finden mapsource-module ihren einsatz. sind beide nicht kompatibel und nur für die vorgesehenen handgeräte anwendbar #h


----------



## tidecutter (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

habe ein gps 72 von garmin. ein gerät ohne viel drum herum. zum finden und von positionen auf dem wasser top


----------



## BIGFISH04 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

|good: 
@jirko  #v 

sind dann diese Module beispielsweise von Magellan 

mapsend blue-nav + mapsend streets europa  gleichzeitig installiert?


woher bekomme ich Seekarten bzw. welche sind schon vorhanden?



ciao  #h 

bigfish04


P.S.  |schild-g zu deinem 10k Beitrag


----------



## MrTom (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Also ich hab ein Lowrance I-Finder Go, genaugenommen hab ich es bis jetzt nur bezahlt und noch nicht erhalten :c   na mal schauen, soll so gegen Ende des Monats kommen  Ich brauch das Teil allerdings nur zum Karpfenangeln, ich hoffe da bewährt es sich


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

hallo bigfish #h

auf die magellan-handgeräte mit fest integrierten speicher (sportrak-reihe), passt „leider“ immer nur eine variante: entwender nen seekartenausschnitt von deinem zielgebiet oder halt das gebietsareal für deine route im innenland. aber auch hier kannst du, speicherbedingt, nur gewisse gebietsabschnitte auf´s handgerät laden. alternative: zukauf SD-chips für die meridian-reihe, was aber wiederum nen loch inne haushaltskasse reißt ... ist halt immer nen kompromiss bigfish, nen kombo-navigerät für die see- als auch landnavi zu nutzen.

sicherlich sind die handel vertriebenen handgeräte auch für die autonavigation nutzbar, das optimum ist es definitv nicht, da du visuell (dispaygrößenbedingt) und speicherbedingt doch relativ stark eingeschränkt bist.

wenn du nen notebook dein eigen nennst, könntest du alternativ für die autonavigation auch mit den gedanken spielen, dir ne GPS-mouse zu kaufen, diese anzustöpseln und nen passendes naviprogramm auf´n lappi zu rödeln. hier hast du dann nicht die oben erwähnten display- und speicherengpässe.

die software für die magellan-handgeräte bekommst du im handel. blue-nav CD europe (sportrak-reihe) bzw. blue-nav kit (meridian-reihe) kosten so umdie € 200 - € 240. auf der blue-nav sind 192 vektorisierte seekarten von ganz europa, welche du einzelnd auf dein handgerät laden kannst. beide softwareprodukte kannst du über holger (topshop) oder herbert (angelwebshop) ordern. um blue-nav nutzen zu können, mußt du diese einmalig via magellan (online) freischalten lassen (abgleich gerätecodenummer und codenummer software).

mapsend streets bekommst du für runde € 120 (+/-). hier ist keine freischaltung vonnöten.

wenn noch fragen, frag ruhig... #h


----------



## Hamburger_Jung (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo #h 


habe ein Garmin 76 CS und kann nur sagen #6 

Bevor du dich endgültig festlegst würde ich dir sehr raten mal von beiden Herstellern ( Garmin/Magellan) die Geräte in "echt" zu begutachten.

Für mich war danach klar ich kauf GARMIN, finde die Geräte einfach in der Bedienung übersichtlicher und einfacher. Sicher gibt es auch Leute die das genau anders sehen darum selber angucken  . 

Hummel, Hummel..............
....................................Hamburger Jung #h


----------



## BIGFISH04 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

@jirko  #h 

das es speicherbedingt so starke eingrenzungen gibt wusste ich noch nicht.
Das wirft wohl meine kompletten Überlegungen über´n Haufen. :c 

Das mit der Autonavigation ist eigentlich nur ne Nebensache. Lege eigentlich darauf weniger Wert da im Auto vom Dad eins installiert ist, aber man kann ja nie wissen!?!  #6 

Die Meridian-Reihe hatte ich auch schon im Blickfang. Bei Ebay gibt es auch ein paar einzelne gute Angebote. Doch mein Budget ist momentan erschöpft ( wo bleibt der 27te)   

Wie schaut es mit weiteren präziseren Karten für Blue-Nav aus?
Ist z.B. Norge komplett dabei oder bräuchte man dann zusätzliche Erweiterungspakete? Was kosten die dann?

ciao

bigfish04


----------



## Kunze (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo BigFish04!

Die BlueNav Software beinhaltet Seekarten von ganz Europa.

Alle im Foto schwarz umrahmten vektorisierten Karten kannst du auf`s GPS 

laden. #h








PS: Das Foto lösche ich in 2 Tagen wieder.


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

hallo bigfish #h

sauguter link von unserem berndl #6 dort siehst du alle kartenareale, welche du einzelnd auf´s gerät ziehen kannst. nun muß ich aber auch hier wieder nen digges ABER hinkleistern : diese seekarten sind für die navigation aus sicherheitstechnischen aspekten heraus bestens geeignet... auch das anfahren von im vorab herausgesuchten spots (anner kiste via blue-nav einfach die routen erstellen bzw. interessante waypoints markieren, um diese dann in´s handgerät zu übertragen) ist gnadenlos gut... dennoch sind die geladenen seekartenabschnitte kein pendent zu den auf den monitor (am heimischen PC) dargestellten... daß muß hier auch ganz klar erwähnung finden! du wirst also meist vergeblich nach den tiefenkanten, plateaus, untiefen (welche aus dem sicherheitsaspekt heraus für die schiffahrt unbedenklich sind, sprich tiefergelegene ab ca. 50m+) etc. suchen, da nicht vorhanden.

die seekarten basieren zwar alle auf den navionicsmodulen, dennoch sind die S, L, und XS-kartenmodule für die reinen plottergeräte weitaus detailgetreuer, als die auf blue-nav basierenden seekartenausschnitte, welche du auf dein handgerät lädst.

fazit: du kannst die handgeräte bestens nutzen, um *sicher* zu navigieren, vorher eingespeicherte spots gezielt anzufahren und fischträchtige punkte umgehend via MOB-funktion abzuspeichern, um diese erneut anfahren zu können.

das reine anfahren von untiefen, plateaus, kanten blablabla, ist mit diesen, auf´s handgerät gezogenen seekartenarealen, nicht bzw. nur bedingt möglich!

dennoch für jeden norgekreak, der keinen reinen kartenplotter sein eigen nennt (sind ja auch´n büschen teurer ) die optimalste variante, um gezielt „an den fisch“ zu kommen (anhand der im vorab herausgepickten spots) und sicher zu navigieren #h


----------



## Kunze (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo!

Kann ja auch nicht anders sein, weil dazu die Größe des Displays in keinster 

Weise reicht.

Man würde vor lauter Details - kein Wasser bzw. nix mehr sehn...   #h


----------



## Gunnar (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Ich habe das Magellan Meridian Color auch mit dem BlueNav.

Ich kann das von Bernd u. Jirko voll bestätigen. Zu Hause am PC kann man damit aber sehr wohl Plateaus usw. raussuchen.#6  Die Auflösung ist halt besser. #6 Dorthin setzt man dann schon am heimischen PC die Wegpunkte und überspielt alles anschliesend auf´s GPS.

Gunnar


----------



## Kunze (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo!

Ich z.B. mach vor jedem Urlaub ein ausgibiges Kartenstudium in BlueNav und in der Papierseekarte.

Suche mir interessante Stellen vorab aus, setze Wegpunkte und überspiele sie mir ins Gerät.

Jetzt hab ich zumindest mal ein paar Anlaufstellen...

In der Praxis suche ich dann mir je nach Windrichtung eine der Stellen aus, 

kann sie ohne Probleme direkt ansteuern und such vor Ort mit dem Echolot 

das Gebiet ab.

Fängige Stellen kann ich sofort speichern und namentlich erfassen.

Will sie ja dann auch wiederfinden.

Ab und an speichere ich die Trackpunkte aufem Gerät ab und Abends spiele ich diese in den Läppi.

So kann ich an Hand der Seekarte und den Trackpunkten genau erkennen, wo 

ich am Tag gefahren bin, welche Driften ich gemacht habe, welche 

zusätzlichen Hot Spots ich markiert habe u.s.w.

So ne Art Nachbereitung. Und das speichere ich jeden Tag extra.

So kann ich später tatsächliche Aussagen tätigen... #h


----------



## Gunnar (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

#6  Bernd

genauso habe ich es gemeint. Erhöht auch schon zu Hause ungemein die Vorfreude.

Gunnar


----------



## Jirko (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



> So ne Art Nachbereitung. Und das speichere ich jeden Tag extra. So kann ich später tatsächliche Aussagen tätigen...


...na klar berndl - mit dem ergebnis, daß du nen mehrteiler hier reintickerst und uns zum sabbern bringst... war von anfang an nen geplantes unterfangen von dir... knurrknurr


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Die Bluenav Cd habe ich auch. Winni nimmt den Sportrack color zur Reserve mit, falls sein Kartenplotter mal ausfallen sollte, was wir nicht hoffen . Karte wird dann vorher vom Pc auf den gps geladen.  

hier mal ein bild mit karte aus DK vom Bootsanglertreffen


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo#h ,

ich habe mirden Klassiker der GPS den GARMIN GPS 38 günstig gebraucht gekauft .. sicherlich nicht das modernste, aber äußerst zuverläßig und absolut ausreichend für Angler in allen Situationen, wenn man keine Karte intergriert bracht ... #h


----------



## zupferl (22. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo,

ich habe mir im Internet ein Garmin 176c günstig besorgen können (350 Teuronen). 
Dann habe ich mir noch die Blue Chart Meu21 geleistet (249 Teuronen) und somit fast die komplette Ostsee auf dem GPS. 
Ich bin mit beidem äußerst zufrieden und kann guten Gewissens eine Empfehlung aussprechen.#6 

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Ich habe schon seit Jahren zwei Magellan GPS 2000, ältere Modelle, haben mich aber nie im Stich gelassen und ich kann damit umgehen.:g
Beim ersten Rausfahren programmiere ich mit beiden den Weg. Dann schalte ich  das eine wieder ab und stecke es weg. Mit dem zweiten "arbeite" ich dann.
Das andere ist nur meine "stille Reserve". Außerdem habe ich immer Ersatz Batterien mit. Seekarte und Hand-Peilkompaß ist sowieso Pflicht.
Es fasziniert mich immer wieder, wenn auf die "fängige" Position zurückgefahren wird, wie man sich selbst und auch die Kollegen trotz vorheriger Peilung um viele viele hundert Meter verschätzen 

Grüße Dieter


----------



## north atlantic (26. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo GIGFISH04,

ich habe ein Magellan Meridian Color mit mit Navionics Gold Chart 
5G414XL NESNA TO TRONDHEIM VEGA, ROERVIK, NAMSOS, FROAN, FROEYA
kostet 289 €.

Ich fische im Gebiet um Hitra und der Nachteil von MapSend BlueNav ist, das sich genau im Gebiet wo ich fische die Karten überschneiden. Da es nicht möglich ist 2 Karten zu laden (und ich nicht mein LapTop mit an Board nehmen möchte) habe ich mich für den XL Chart entschieden #h


----------



## rogegefi (26. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Ich habe das Magellan Meridian Color mit Blue Nav.

Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Blenni (26. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo,
GPS 12 von Garmin. Das habe ich mir gekauft, nachdem mein Magellan 310 kurz nach Ende der Garantiezeit seinen Geist aufgegeben hat :c .
Gruß Blenni


----------



## AndreL (26. April 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Ich benutze ein Garmin GPSMap 76CS mit der Software BlueChart Atlantic 7.0 sowie CitysSelect 7.0.


----------



## elchmaster (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Also ich hab ein Garmin GPS 72. Bin sehr zurfrieden damit. Hat mich bis jetzt immer dort hingebracht wo ich hin wollte.


----------



## zandermeikel (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

ich benutze das eTrex Vista C 

 Straßennavigation mit Autorouting und magnetischem Kompass sowie barometrischem Höhenmesser zum trecking und radfahren,wenn`s zum angeln geht dazu garmin blue chart,

zwar klein, aber für mich  ausreichend.

gruß und gute nacht


----------



## Lengjäger (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Zur Zeit habe ich noch das normale Meridian GPS, erfüllt schon seit 2 Jahren hervoragend seinen Dienst, nur jetzt will ich auch BlueNav nutzen. Eine Bekannte von mir ist demnächst paar Monate in den USA, da soll sie mir ein anderes Meridian mit bringen (nur ob Gold oder Color weiß ich noch nicht). Ich hoffe der $ bleibt noch solange auf dem Niveau.




			
				rogegefi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Magellan Meridian Color mit Blue Nav.
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden.



Wie ist die Anzeige bei Sonnenschein? Ich habe gehört, dass die Kartenanzeige beim Color schwer erkennbar ist.


----------



## robst (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

GARMIN 72

Ist mein erstes, daher kein Vergleich. Aber ich bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Bergtroll (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Fange gerade mit "Trockenübungen" an einem Magellan Meridian Gold GPS an


----------



## heinrich (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

magelan 320

ist schon aus 2000 in 2001 beim zweiten benutzen , bisher meine Einzige ALLEIN Ausfahrt
seit 1978 im Bereich fjellveröja weil ich nicht mit auf den Kutter wollte.Promt im freien
Außenbereich bei traumwetter von einer nebelbank überrascht.Kein Problem ich hab ja mein GPS.... angeworfen position gefunden und ... ausfall nichts geht mehr. gottseidank handkompass und karte dabei mühsam durch die suppe STINKSAUER.
Reparatur beim Händler sein vorschlag tauschgerät oder neues kaufen , hab ich aus
kostengründen das tauschgerät genommen.Seitdem max 2 Wochen im Jahr betrieben
und peniebelst gepflegt. Jetzte Wochen in nordnorge erste Ausfahrt Untiefe angepeilt 
,totalausfall: heist den ganzen urlaub per landpeilung die untiefen auf offener see
suchen... Also mir reichts mit magellan.

heinrich


----------



## Loup de mer (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Garmin GPS 72

Das Gerät habe ich seit 2 Jahren und für meine Zwecke reichte es bisher immer aus.
Ausschlaggebebend für den Kauf war neben dem Preis (damals ca. 230,- Euro) die Schwimmfähigkeit (wasserdicht nach IPX-7) und die Tatsache, dass eine umfangreiche Marinedatenbank (Seezeichen, Hafenstädte etc.) bereits integriert war.
Vor oder während des Norgeurlaubs habe ich dann interessante Angelstellen wie z.B. Unterwasserberge aus der Papierseekarte mittels Lineal und Dreieck ermittelt und von Hand ins GPS eingegeben. Hat immer prima funktioniert und ich hab noch mehrere hundert Euros für entsprechende Software gespart.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Halsa anfanger (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Garmin 276c

Habe die autonavigationkit mit City select dazu und naturlich bluechart. Funktioniert hervorragend und bringt mich bis auf 5 meter nach hause.#6


----------



## siegerlaender (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

...lowrence LMS 210


----------



## Spedi123 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Habe seit 2 Jahren das GPS76 von Garmin im Einsatz in Dänemark. Sehr einfache Bedienung und Handhabung und auf See völlig ausreichend. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass das Teil keine Strassenkarten hat. 
Aber die braucht man auf dem Wasser ja auch nicht....


----------



## holk (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Ich hatte ein Lowrance GlobalNav 12 ....ein sehr einfaches aber robustes und leicht zu bedienendes Gerät ....es ist mehrfach im Boot "herumgeflogen" und "abgesoffen" und hat sich nie beklagt.....leider war es auch relativ groß und hat am Tag 4 R6 Batterien vertilgt....praktisch im Austausch ( eBay ) hab ich mir das Magellan eXplorist 100 zugelegt ... die Bedienerfreundlichkeit ist sehr gut und genau sind die Teile ja ohnehin ....der Härtetest folgt im September.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Hardi (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Nenne seit kurzem ein Garmin GPS 60 mein eigen. Habe es in Dänemark vom Kleinboot aus im Einsatz gehabt. Top Gerät.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Und BIGFISH04,

für welches Gerät hast Du Dich nun entschieden?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## BIGFISH04 (14. August 2005)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

@hardi

Erst mal muss ich sagen, das ich eure Hilfe sehr schätze und diese auch ausschlaggebend für meine Entscheidung war.
Nach langen hin und her und ein sehr sehr gutes Ebay Angebot hab ich mich für das 
GPS Magellan Meridian Color entschieden. Zwar kostet es a bissl mehr, aber ich hab meine Entscheidung nicht bereut. Das Teil ist einsame Spitze und im Vergleich zum Handel bei Ebay günstig zu kaufen. (wenns denn eins gibt ;-))

bei Fragen über das Gerät beantworte ich diese natürlich sehr gerne
bye


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

mal wieder ein Posting ganz nach oben bringe 

Ich benutze ein Garmin GPSMap 60CSx #6 mit der Software BlueChart Atlantic 8.5 (freigeschaltete Region Westnorwegen) sowie CityNavigator 8

Hab mich damit vom PDA navigieren verabschiedet.


----------



## Samyber (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Ich habe mich heute ebenfalls entschieden und kann folgendes Gerät mein eigen nennen:

Garmin GPSmap 276

Ich habe den Kauf noch nicht bereut :q  muß allerdings noch eine Woche auf die aktuellen Karten warten !! :vik:


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hat denn noch jemand nen GPS MAP 60 komp. ? Frag nur wegen Erfahrungsaustausch und  Kartenmaterial.


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Samyber schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute ebenfalls entschieden und kann folgendes Gerät mein eigen nennen:
> 
> Garmin GPSmap 276
> 
> Ich habe den Kauf noch nicht bereut :q  muß allerdings noch eine Woche auf die aktuellen Karten warten !! :vik:



Hi, dazu mal ne Frage, wartest du auf ein Update oder hast du dir Karten gekauft? Wenn gekauft welche? Bei den Strassenkarten gibt es zu bedenken das das 276c inzwischen NT fähig ist, bedeutet, du kannst die neueren komprimierten Karten nutzen City Navigator NT, kosten das gleiche wie die unkomprimierten City Navigator Karten (beide 159€), aber du bekommst etwa 40% mehr auf die (maximal 512MB großen) Speicherkarten.

P.S. bei der Gelegenheit, bei mir hat sich auch "einiges" getan in Bezug auf die benutzen GPS Geräte.

Aktuell besitze ich:

GARMIN
GPSMap 276C mit City Navigator NT V9, sowie Blue Chart Atlantic, dazu gekoppelt einen Garmin Fishfinder C250.
GPSMap 76CS mit City Select V7, sowie Blue Chart Atlantic
Ique M4 (Garmin PDA) mit City Navigator NT V9
Streetpilot C550 Mit City Navigator NT V9
Auf allen Geräten nutze ich zusätzlich als Overlay Karte eine TOPO Deutschland, sowie diverse Topografische Karten von Norwegen und Schweden.


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> Hat denn noch jemand nen GPS MAP 60 komp. ? Frag nur wegen Erfahrungsaustausch und  Kartenmaterial.



Hi, was möchtest du denn wissen? Ich hatte zwischendurch mal einen Garmin GPSMap 76s eigendlich ein identisches Gerät, abgesehen von der Gehäuseform. Was meinst du mit komp?


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Von platzsparenden Versionen rede ich nicht weiter. Die Preise für Erweiterungen sind seit langem im Keller. Da sind 512 MB oder 1 GB ja völlig ohne belang.

Es gibt ja auch schon einige freie Karten für die Map Serie.

Man kann sich ja mit bestehenden Kartensätzen ggfls. (unter Bordies) durchaus ergänzen.


----------



## Samyber (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi, dazu mal ne Frage, wartest du auf ein Update oder hast du dir Karten gekauft? Wenn gekauft welche?



Leider war das Bundle Paket mit dem KFZ-Kit nicht vorrätig,so
habe mir erstmal nur das Gerät und die  BlueChart Seekarten Malmö-Kiel gegönnt (angeln ist wichtiger)!

Aber für den nächsten Einkauf weiß ich dann ja bescheid!!#6


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

denke auch das die Seekarten hier meist im Vordergrund stehen


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi, was möchtest du denn wissen? Ich hatte zwischendurch mal einen Garmin GPSMap 76s eigendlich ein identisches Gerät, abgesehen von der Gehäuseform. Was meinst du mit komp?



Hatte da auch nix bestimmtes im Sinn. Es ist doch aber immer gut zu wissen, wer im Board mit bgl. Technik arbeitet ....


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> Von platzsparenden Versionen rede ich nicht weiter. Die Preise für Erweiterungen sind seit langem im Keller. Da sind 512 MB oder 1 GB ja völlig ohne belang.
> 
> Es gibt ja auch schon einige freie Karten für die Map Serie.
> 
> Man kann sich ja mit bestehenden Kartensätzen ggfls. (unter Bordies) durchaus ergänzen.



Bezogen auf das Garmin GPSMap 276c ist diese Aussage völlig falsch. Dieses Gerät benutzt Garmin eigene Speicherkarten, die sind erstens "schweineteuer" (512MB kosten etwa 170€) und 2. nur bis 512MB erhältlich. selbst wenn du einen 1GB Chip in das Gehäuse "implantierst" (was möglich aber sehr aufwendig ist) funktioniert die Karte nicht, weil der 276c nur bis 512 verwalten kann. Am PC funktioniert sie übrigens......


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

ups...

sorry ... die Einschränkung war mir nicht bekannt...


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Samyber schrieb:


> Leider war das Bundle Paket mit dem KFZ-Kit nicht vorrätig,so
> habe mir erstmal nur das Gerät und die  BlueChart Seekarten Malmö-Kiel gegönnt (angeln ist wichtiger)!
> 
> Aber für den nächsten Einkauf weiß ich dann ja bescheid!!#6



Dabei gibt es ein Problem, der KFZ Kit für das 276 wird NICHT mit der NT Karte geliefert. Bedeutet, du mußt einen Händler finden, der dir die CN gegen eine CN NT austauscht. Ich kenne da falls Interesse besteht einen Händler (der auch versendet) in HH der sowas macht. Es ist wirklich , na sagen wir mal, unglücklich, sich noch die normale CN Karte zu kaufen, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat die NT Version zu nutzen. Natürlich kannst du dir die Karte auch einzeln kaufen, aber das wird teurer wenn man sich die Halterung und die Speicherkarte usw. dazu kauft.

P.S. darf ich fragen bei wem du gekauft hast?


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

welcher Unterschied besteht den zwischen NT und nicht NT ?


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> welcher Unterschied besteht den zwischen NT und nicht NT ?



NT steht für Neue Technologie, die Unterschiede sind, das die NT Karten komprimiert auf die Geräte übertragen werden und damit weniger Speicherplatz verbrauchen, Nachteil, die Geräte werden dadurch langsamer, was bei den meisten Geräten nicht merklich ist, etwa die Streetpiloten und der 276c (durch den schnellen Risc Prozessor) aber bei einigen (Quest2 Ique M4) den Kartenaufbau so sehr verlangsamen, das es richtig nervig ist. Ausserdem benutzt Garmin bei den NT Versionen eine andere Verschlüsselungstechnik die noch sicherer ist, als die inzwischen offenliegende Technik der normalen Karten..

(bei den Seekarten heißt diese neue Technik G2)


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

ja was ist schon lange geheim.

Aber so viel Software findet man noch immer nicht für die Garmin Sparte. Uns Angler würden sicher freie Seekarten sehr interessieren.

Den Kauf von Westnorwegen (Blue-Chart) hab ich jedoch nie bereuht. Da ich immer diese Region anpeile finde ich es auch nicht übertrieben teuer.

Hinsichtlich der Straßennavigation ist es sogar ein Schnäppchen ... denn Navigon will ca. 160 Euronen für ein Kartenupdate.


----------



## Samyber (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



AndreL schrieb:


> .
> 
> P.S. darf ich fragen bei wem du gekauft hast?



Klar darfst Du:

AW Niemeyer, Kiel Preis: 629 €


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> ja was ist schon lange geheim.
> 
> Stimmt, wobei es immernoch keine Cracks gibt um die freischaltpflichtigen Garmin Karten auf nicht freigeschalteten Geräten zu nutzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunti2005 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



AndreL schrieb:


> Gunti2005 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > j Nur sehen das leider die meisten Garmin User in DE ganz anders.
> ...


----------



## AndreL (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> AndreL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja so lange man nicht "alle" Karten benötigt ... geht das schon. Sonst geht das echt ins Geld.
> ...


----------



## Die-Angler (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*

Hallo,#h 
ich habe das Magellan GPS 320.
Bin hoch zufrieden damit.
Gruss Torsten


----------



## Gunti2005 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



AndreL schrieb:


> Gunti2005 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nicht nur die Empfangseigenschaften........
> ...


----------



## AndreL (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welches  GPS habt ihr????*



Gunti2005 schrieb:


> AndreL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Persönlich mag ich die die Anordnung der Bedienelemente unter dem Display mehr.
> ...


----------

